
Ask HN: Looking for Recommendations on Affiliate Marketing SaaS - JunaidBhai
Hi,<p>We at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;draftss.com provide unlimited graphic design on subscription model and are looking forward to add referral&#x2F;affiliate program on our website.<p>Any suggestions on what would be the best way to do this?
======
bradycassidy
You should check out Rewardful
([https://www.getrewardful.com/](https://www.getrewardful.com/)) if you're
using Stripe. It was built from the ground up for SaaS and subscription
businesses.

